# Brompton - protective plastic bit on front wheel nut



## simon.r (28 Jun 2017)

I hesitate to post this as it's such a minor thing, but I've picked up many minor tips over the years and this may be useful for some.

The original plastic bit that covers the left hand front wheel nut on a Brompton (left in photo below) and offers some protection against bashing the chainstay when folding started to come off my bike after only a few hundred miles. These: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252818143600 are a perfect fit and look neater in my opinion. I'm sure you could pick them up for pennies at a plumbers merchant.


----------



## alicat (28 Jun 2017)

Thanks, that does look neater.


----------



## Nibor (3 Aug 2018)

mine has started to get bashed up very quickly I have ordered some and they will co with my Black edition quite nicely


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2018)

£4.99 gets you a set of 12 for a Smart car wheel bolts that are also 15mm, so you'll have plenty spare. Available in black, white, grey, red and blue.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2018)

Oh top tips ! I can colourmatch them ! Cheers !


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> £4.99 gets you a set of 12 for a Smart car wheel bolts that are also 15mm, so you'll have plenty spare. Available in black, white, grey, red and blue.



Do you have a link please ? My google is failing quite spectacularly today. Thanks.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2018)

cougie uk said:


> Do you have a link please ? My google is failing quite spectacularly today. Thanks.



My pleasure...

http://www.smartmods.co.uk/index.php?page=products&id=f450

Scroll down til you see the ones you want. BTW, I lied - they're a fiver, not £4.99. I shall flagellate myself as punishment.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2018)

Bloody inflation. 

Thank you !


----------



## NotAnother Cyclist (3 Aug 2018)

I wondered what that plastic bit was for! My newer Brompton didn't come with one - I thought it was to stop the nuts going rusty!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2018)

NotAnother Cyclist said:


> I wondered what that plastic bit was for! My newer Brompton didn't come with one - I thought it was to stop the nuts going rusty!


They dont stop the nuts from going rusty


----------



## simon.r (3 Aug 2018)

Holy thread resurrrection!

Still working.


----------



## mitchibob (3 Aug 2018)

I'm still trying to work out what use this has? Covering up wheel nuts? Just another step to go through at puncture repair time? What is the actual benefit?


----------



## simon.r (4 Aug 2018)

mitchibob said:


> I'm still trying to work out what use this has? Covering up wheel nuts? Just another step to go through at puncture repair time? What is the actual benefit?



See the OP.


----------



## mitchibob (5 Aug 2018)

simon.r said:


> See the OP.


I have read the OP, but not ever seen a Brompton with this cover on the nut or really see the need for it.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2018)

mitchibob said:


> I have read the OP, but not ever seen a Brompton with this cover on the nut or really see the need for it.


Mine was sold with them in situ. They just fell off any way


----------



## chris folder (5 Aug 2018)

Hi the nut covers that come on the Brompton fall after a few rides i think they put them on there when bike is new like a protector


----------



## mitchibob (5 Aug 2018)

Perhaps, but the two Bromptons I've bought over the last couple of years didn't come with them, nor has any bike I've seen in my life. Just seems like packaging to me.


----------



## chris folder (6 Aug 2018)

Yep packaging like a protector


----------



## User66445 (7 Aug 2018)

Mine didn't come with them, and none of the models in the shop had them either. As others have said, packaging.


----------



## Kell (15 Aug 2018)

I've not seen this thread below, but I'd imagine that the white one was only ever supposed to be for transporting the bikes to the showroom so it doesn't damage the rear swingarm.


----------

